# Phuket House Search



## CardHound (Jul 28, 2011)

My girlfriend and I just arrived in Patong and are looking to rent a place for a year. She will be teaching Science here. I've been told that the best way to find a place is to drive around and just look, however I'm not sure what the best way to get a car to do this with is. Any suggestions would be very helpful. Thank you.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hiring a car fro a few days might be the best way to go!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Hiring a car for a few days might be the best way to go!



Also try googling :ranger: " rentals in patong" there are several sites with long term rentals there


----------



## CardHound (Jul 28, 2011)

About how much should I expect to pay to rent a car. I thought about getting a motorbike, but I'm trying not to kill myself until I've at least had a chance to enjoy some of Phuket


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

CardHound said:


> About how much should I expect to pay to rent a car. I thought about getting a motorbike, but I'm trying not to kill myself until I've at least had a chance to enjoy some of Phuket


again try googling car rental Phuket..that will give you some idea. Or look around for some local car rental companies they might be cheaper


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi

Some info on this thread: Phuket House Rentals, post #2 for my exp on Phuket

If you rent a car I'd recommend a major company, eg an international one, and take out full insurance cover. Enough nightmare stories of inflated damage claims against renters, whether damage was in fact caused by them or not. 

For motorbikes - I never had a problem but there have been so many who have; one issue is 'don't leave your passport as security' - if they refuse to rent you one without you leaving your passport, walk away and try somewhere else. 

Take time to look around before settling on a lease, and as per my post on other thread ensure you understand what you are agreeing to, esp in terms of notice, electricity, water, internet etc. 

Many long-term expats choose to live just north of Patong at Kamala, may be an option to consider if a small daily commute is not an issue, ie you want to rent or buy your own transport.

Can someone from the school assist, or ask if they know anyone who will assist for a fee? Still cheaper than paying agent's fees.

Good luck.


----------

